# What PGR do you use?



## MoeBermuda (May 9, 2019)

I am wanting to add a PGR into my mix this year. What do you guys recommend? I have heard a lot of good things about Tnex, but was wondering if anyone had any success with others.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have been thoroughly pleased with T-Nex. I think it's hard to beat for the price. It costs me something like $0.42 per thousand.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I also used T-Nex all last season and was very please with the results and the price.


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

Agreed on Tnex. It was my first year with a reel mower and my wife was losing her mind with me having to mow every other day. Well worth the investment to only have to cut once per week.


----------



## MoeBermuda (May 9, 2019)

Thanks guys. T-Nex it is. I know my wife will be happy I'm not mowing every other day.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

I ordered a gallon of Tnex last night. Should be here today actually. Doesn't seem too complicated to apply. I watched @Ware and @thegrassfactor youtube videos about the product and decided to pull the trigger and buy some. I'm not sure when the first application would go down though being in the transition zone. I was thinking the beginning of June.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I use a combination of TNex and Anuew. On warm season grasses, Anuew seems to start working rather fast. However, it does not last as long. My application rates are the low rate of Anuew and the low rate of TNex with adjustments according to how fast the grass is growing.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

T-Nex's half-life depends on air temperature. TE Metabolism Directly Related to Air Temperature (Beasley and Branham, 2005)

- 6.4 Day Half Life at 64°F (18°C)
- 3.1 Day Half Life at 86°F (30°C)


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> I have been thoroughly pleased with T-Nex. I think it's hard to beat for the price. It costs me something like $0.42 per thousand.


Ware...how often are you cutting your lawn when you use PGR.

I had to cut my lawn about every 2 days last year to stay around .5 inch HOC...just wondering what I could expect if I went to a PGR?

Every 4 or 5 days cut...???


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone applying their PGR with a backpack sprayer?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

MeanDean said:


> Anyone applying their PGR with a backpack sprayer?


I apply mine with my M4S 4-gallon battery backpack sprayer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Ware...how often are you cutting your lawn when you use PGR.
> 
> I had to cut my lawn about every 2 days last year to stay around .5 inch HOC...just wondering what I could expect if I went to a PGR?
> 
> Every 4 or 5 days cut...???


I usually still cut a couple times a week, even with PGR. The amount of clippings produced with each cut is significantly less though.

I would say as long as you're not pushing a bunch of Nitrogen you would definitely be able to mow less often than every two days at 1/2".

To stay ahead of the rebound, I would consider using GDD to time applications.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I have been thoroughly pleased with T-Nex. I think it's hard to beat for the price. It costs me something like $0.42 per thousand.
> ...


With use of t-nex and maintaining .75" last year I was mowing wed and sun with occasional once a week mowing and was doing great.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> Anyone applying their PGR with a backpack sprayer?


Yes, a Solo 475-B Deluxe with dfw_wand.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Ware...how often are you cutting your lawn when you use PGR.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am thinking about using PGR this growing season, once I get my lawns scalped down to lower levels.

I do not have a reel mower, however. So my question is does it make sense to use PGR with a rotary?

I plan to try and stay in the 1.25 to 2 inch HOC as much as possible. Not sure if it will work in our heat.

So for you guys with PGR experience, is it worth it with a rotary to reduce the requirement to mow?

I want to use it to encourage thicker turf and more lateral growth, and to mow a little less often.

Will that work with a rotary mower? Is this sensible/feasible at those HOC numbers (1.25" to 2")?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> ...I do not have a reel mower, however. So my question is does it make sense to use PGR with a rotary?


Yes


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > ...I do not have a reel mower, however. So my question is does it make sense to use PGR with a rotary?
> ...


Thank you kindly for that link!

I knew when I walked past this rabbit hole the first few times not to look, but I just couldn't resist it....

So now I have a whole new area of this "hobby" to explore. The wonders of the PGR arena...! :ugeek:


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> I am thinking about using PGR this growing season, once I get my lawns scalped down to lower levels.
> 
> I do not have a reel mower, however. So my question is does it make sense to use PGR with a rotary?
> 
> ...


I rotary mow my back yard since its where the dogs hang out and do use PGR at the heavier rate since I only want to mow it once per week. At the heavier rate over 6500 square feet I still get about 10 bags of grass per week that I haul out to the curb. I would love to get it to the point I can simply mulch once per week and move on. I baby the front yard, not the back. Odd thing is, I have very few weeds pop up during the season in the back and the back manages drought better. Anyhow, yes, T-Nex on the rotary mowed grass is very helpful.


----------



## MoeBermuda (May 9, 2019)

When do you plan on putting down your first app of PGR? I would ideally like to get a level in sometime in late April once the grass is growing all out. Should I wait to apply it until after i level?


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

So i have some bare spots in my st aug. Am i right in saying that PGR would inhibit the filling in of those spots rather than enhance it?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

MoeBermuda said:


> When do you plan on putting down your first app of PGR? I would ideally like to get a level in sometime in late April once the grass is growing all out. Should I wait to apply it until after i level?


Here in North Florida, I am going to scalp to dirt and level probably around mid-March. I plan to start the season around 3/8" HOC and eventually bump up to 1/2". I will not apply PGR this year until I am having to mow every other day. I'm hoping to get 4 days between mows once I start with PGR but not sure. This will be my first year trying to maintain at such a low HOC, or at least low for me.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I use a combination of TNex and Anuew. On warm season grasses, Anuew seems to start working rather fast. However, it does not last as long. My application rates are the low rate of Anuew and the low rate of TNex with adjustments according to how fast the grass is growing.


This combo seems interesting to me as I have wild common bermuda. Last season I toyed with tnex rates alone and had great results. I was able to maintain a nice dense lawn all season @ 3/4" and it looked like nice green carpet mowing twice a week. Do you think this combo could work out to my benefit if I wanted to maintain this @ 1/2" or below? This is in central fl.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It probably would. Common Bermuda is rather tolerant of TNex, I would consider using a lower rate of Anuew and more TNex. When treating varieties of Zoysia that are sensitive, I go the other way around. More Anuew and less TNex


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Looking into this as well...do you apply with surfactant?


----------

